# dallas needs to make a move



## stevenash (Nov 11, 2002)

dallas lost to portland and they got killed on the boards late in the game.

i think its time for dallas to make a trade to keep up with the big boys in the west.

any thoughts on possible trades?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

It's hard to get a star big man, without giving up Dirk, unless they approach the Clippers for Brand... Even still I don't see anyone they would want from the Mavs.

-Petey


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

brand being a free agent may be available,another is kurt thomas.if they want to go solely with lafrentz in the post then they may be able to trade bradley for one of the two.


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

are you telling me that lac would trade brand for bradley?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Agree, the Clippers would want young players with at least 2 years left on their contract for Brand.

-Petey


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

I would try dumping finley. I know that he is a member of the big three, but Dallas truly does not need his services. Plus his career appears to be in decline. Get him shipped for goods, while he is still a 20 point scorer. *Get a solid big man with good potential, (it will develop in dallas) and a draft pick or two.* Brand is out of the question.


----------



## stevenash (Nov 11, 2002)

lakers 32, that was exactly what i was thinking


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

It will work, but may not have immediate positives. In the long run it will help. I'm sure nick the quick and raef can fill in finleys abscence on scoring


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Dump Finley? That is an interesting twist. I would have said no one month ago but his defense sucks and that is what this team needs. You would think his athleticism would help but he doesn't seem to be an effective defender. I think trading Raef would be good just because how many outside shooters do you need. I know Raef can shoot the long ball but do you really need two 7 footers who can shoot the ball, in the meantime they are getting pounded on the defensive glass. They can't trade Nowitzki so that leaves Raef. They were getting raped on the backboards by portland. Dallas had the taller guys too!! It was sickening to watch. It will be good when Najera gets back. Kurt Thomas would be a good pickup but he is starting to become known as a solid guy. I think a guy with a defensive mindset instead of offensive would help this team. As far as rebounders, how about brian grant, troy murphy, or clarence weatherspoon(these guys are not necessarily top notch, just guys that might seem realistic about having a chance to get).

Is Dennis Rodman willing to come out of Retirement? lol


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakers_32_4ever</b>!
> I would try dumping finley. I know that he is a member of the big three, but Dallas truly does not need his services. Plus his career appears to be in decline. Get him shipped for goods, while he is still a 20 point scorer. *Get a solid big man with good potential, (it will develop in dallas) and a draft pick or two.* Brand is out of the question.


dumping finley is just plain STUPID. why would they do that? He's the heart and soul of this team. He's their ONLY SLASHER. The only reason he aint scoring as much is because he's UNSELFISH and passes the rock to teammates. Did you forget him putting up 42 on the pistons earlier this year? How about the 7 threes against houston? NVe is the one who should go. He's a luxury the mavs DON'T need. They have avery johnson as a backup and they can sign someone to back him up. If they trade finley they won't win ANYTHING. He's a better defender than DIRK AND NASH and is mad underrated on that end of the court. Ig uess yall forget about the 8 steals he had while guarding iverson last year? Nve is gonna be the easiest mav to move. Alot of teams NEED a starting pg and nve is still a dope starting pg. If the mavs trade fin they have no one to fill in at sg. They have no other athletic players and that's part of the problem. I really don't think anyone needs to go. Peeps seem to forget that the mavs most physical player (najera) has been out for over 6 weeks already. Things will be diff once he comes back


----------

